# Colson Tandem



## Benryannj (May 25, 2020)

So this has proved to be a big challenge so far... but I’m preserving and we’ll see how it turns out.

Basically everything has been either heavily rusted, or bent.

In the process of straightening the frame one of the joints has cracked so that needs re-brazing.. the front forks are bent back, the rear handle bars are bent.. it took me literally hours to remove the front sprocket.

It’s hard to see an end to this one... but we’ll see and I’ll keep going. It’s going to be a patina ride to say the least but I’ve a feeling that there’s a second life in the old girl..
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benryannj (May 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (May 25, 2020)

When you get frustrated, take a break and come back later.

It will be a great ride and worth the effort.


----------



## Benryannj (Jun 7, 2020)

I've been focused on other parts of the project and it's slowly getting there!


----------



## Benryannj (Jun 7, 2020)

Rebuilding the rear hub was fun!


----------



## Benryannj (Jun 14, 2020)

Still have a fair amount to do with this but couldn’t help sticking some old tires on it and trying out the rear steering! Works really well... going for the rat rod look..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benryannj (Jun 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demzie (Jul 16, 2020)

Benryannj said:


> View attachment 1214490
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, this one came a LONG way. 
I'd be proud of all that hard work.


----------



## Benryannj (Jul 18, 2020)

Demzie said:


> Wow, this one came a LONG way.
> I'd be proud of all that hard work.



thanks! been doing a bit more work so I'll post a newer picture of progress.


----------

